# Control del puerto paralelo



## Spastick Ink (Ene 11, 2007)

Una duda rapida y urgente!!! 
Estoy haciendo un programa que ocupa el puerto de la impresora, con un db25 macho intento que el pin 1 mande una señal a la pc, pero el pin 1 siempre esta con voltaje y no logro hacer que la pc reciba algo desde ese pin. Alguien tiene alguna idea????


----------



## mabauti (Ene 11, 2007)

el pin 1 es solo de salida, utiliza otro que sea de entrada (input)
http://pinouts.ws/lpt-pinout.html


----------



## Spastick Ink (Ene 11, 2007)

mmm gracias, es que en la practica que se nos pidio el profe dijo que usaramos el pin 1. Entonces uso cualquiera del 10 al 13???


----------



## mabauti (Ene 11, 2007)

> Entonces uso cualquiera del 10 al 13???


 Yep, cualquiera que tenga IN

¿No te habra dicho "un pin" en lugar de "pin 1"?

Tu maestro esta obligado a darte suficiente infromacion para hacer esto


----------

